# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Chat mort dans la rue

## Raven

Bonjour bonjour,

Que faire lorsque l'on trouve un chat décédé dans la rue (en plus elle est assez passante, l'image n'est pas bien jolie à voir)? A qui le signaler (surtout un dimanche soir)?

Merci.

----------


## sabine75

est il tatoué (puce ) ? a t il un collier il faudrait aller chez un veto pour savoir s il appartient a quelqu un et le prévenir

----------


## éliz

soit l'amener à un véto ouvert le dimanche, soit l'astreinte des services technique de la mairie, mais pas dit qu'ils se déplacent

----------


## caro.

contactez les services d'astreintes de la mairie, ou la police municipale qui fera intervenir la fourrière animale pour récuperer le corps et faire les recherches nécessaires (après tout dépend des contrats et des fourrières)

----------


## chupachup

J'en ai récup un en début d'année, j'ai lu son tatouage, appeler mon véto, prévenu la dame (en pleurs  :Frown:  ) puis je l'ai amené à la clinique...

----------


## Kyt's

Si tu en as la possibilité (et les moyens et le courage...), le mieux, c'est de le récupérer pour l'emmener chez un véto de confiance et si pas identifié, de poster sur chatsperdus.org 
Merci pour lui  ::

----------


## bb38

Qu 'as tu fais Raven ? as tu pu l'emmener chez un véto ?
Merci en tout cas de te soucier de lui,

----------


## Raven

Merci pour vos conseils. Au final quand je suis revenue, l'animal n'était plus là.

----------


## loulouk

prévenir la municipalité c'est bien beau, 
mais combien vérifie réellement que ces animaux sont identifiés ?
malheureusement très peu, ces animaux finissent bien souvent à la benne
alors que certains ont surement des maîtres qui sont à leur recherche, quelle tristesse .

----------


## Oxo

Triste vérité Loulouk  :: 
Repose en paix petit chat anonyme  ::

----------


## Shanaa

::  ::  ::   ::

----------


## teddy82

:: Ropose en paix joli chat

----------

